# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  found girl with same hairline as me confused

## topback

I was watching orange is the new black and 2 girls got in a fight. During the fight one girl pulled the other ones hair back and her hairline doesn't flat and it doesn't even look like a widows peak. It literally looks like a nw 2.5. My hairline is about the same exact shape as it.

Can't tell if my hair loss is major or minor. Confused as ****.


http://imgur.com/PZ8yg1R

----------


## VFrankenstein

Wow... she is like NW 2 or something. Perhaps she actually has some type of Alopecia.

----------


## InfamousBradley

A lot of black women have severe balding from the way they style their hair. She likely had bad extensions put in. 
That or she may have had a bad reaction to using some kind of relaxer.

----------


## pkipling

Not sure of her specific situation, but a lot of women do experience traction alopecia from the way they style their hair. I found this explanation on WebMD: "This condition is caused by localized trauma to the hair follicles from tight hairstyles that pull at the hair over time. If the condition is detected early enough, the hair will regrow. Braiding, cornrows, tight ponytails, and extensions are the most common styling causes of traction alopecia."
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## bemsg4c0l

(WWW.Carder007.shop)  Buy CVV, DUMPS ,FULLZ ,Banklogs,Paypal & WU

----------

